# BBQ Guru mods



## old golfer guy (May 21, 2018)

My BBQ guru works great on my Kamado as long as I keep replacing batteries!!
When I got it about 1 year ago I saw a mod that wires it to an electrical plug. Can't find it now. Anybody done this or know where I can get the info??
Thanks


----------



## Gwanger (May 22, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> My BBQ guru works great on my Kamado as long as I keep replacing batteries!!
> When I got it about 1 year ago I saw a mod that wires it to an electrical plug. Can't find it now. Anybody done this or know where I can get the info??
> Thanks


I thought they made an ac adapter for this? Better check.


----------



## old golfer guy (May 22, 2018)

Gwanger, I should have been more specific--I have a Party Q. Just called them and they don't have an adapter for that model. Still looking for the home made mod.
Thanks


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 22, 2018)

Sorry I cant help. But curious to lurk for the other answers you may get. What kind of battery life are you getting? I can go several smokes on a set of batteries. In fact I have been rather impressed with battery life in my party-Q with good new batteries. Lately, I have been using some older rechargeable AA Energizers I had around, and just swap them out when I notice the fan speed slow down about every-other smoke. I really like the "no wires" aspect as designed.


----------



## old golfer guy (May 22, 2018)

I don't get much time on a set of batteries. 3 hrs if I'm lucky!!! That's why I would like to be plugged in. 
Still looking.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 22, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> I don't get much time on a set of batteries. 3 hrs if I'm lucky!!! That's why I would like to be plugged in.
> Still looking.



WHOA! That is unacceptable! I would be looking too if I had that kind of battery life! Looking to sending it back!
It shouldn't be like that. Contact them to make it right.


----------



## old golfer guy (May 22, 2018)

Found it!! BBQ Guru Party q mod. By lildapp76. Pretty simple and inexpensive.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2018)

Ah, YouTube! Here's the link you referred to above.


----------



## old golfer guy (May 22, 2018)

Thanks, I found it just before you did. Called BBQ Guru and they would not recommend it but the guy said he has heard of people making the mod with good results.


----------

